# Strange Honda EU2000 video



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing about that looks safe its one of those things that just because you can do it doesn't mean you should do it


----------



## Durkis007 (Nov 8, 2012)

This guy is a weirdo.... And whats up with that pedophile van ???


----------

